# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  قرارات  أجتماع لجنة التسجيلات

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*أكد قريش بمنتدى الشبكة ان قرارات اللجنة على النحو الاتى

و التأمين على إعارة الباشا و ورغو و إخلاء خانتى حافظ و الأباتشى 
و لسه الإجتماع مستمر
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اعارة وارغو كيف يعنى؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سبحان الله بالامس كنت برفقة صديقى نصرالدين الشغيل  حيث انتهى بنا اليوم بقندهار واكد لى بضرورة بقاء وارغو واستغرب للحديث الذى يتناوله الشارع عن رغبة الادارة اعارته فما ظل يقدمه فى الفترة الماضية كفيل ببقائه واعارته فى مثل هذا الوقت امر محير
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نحن في انتظـــــــــار القرارات والتي سوف تصل لنــــــــا

بعد انتهـــــــــاء الاجتماع وطباعته من قبل المكتب التنفيزي

والي ذلك الحين كل شئ وارد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*في الانتظار يا افريكانو 
*

----------


## doodi

*الا وارغو ....
 الزول دا يادوب فتح  ... نقوم نعيرو ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أرجو أن تكون شتلة رغم ثقتي الكبيرة في المصدر و لكنه التمني
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لا لاعارة وارغو....

وهذا رأيى
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*اعارة وارغو والباشا خطا كبير من مجلس الادارة
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*اعارة وارقو والباشا وياااااااااااااااااااااااارب معاهم سعيد لأن ثلاثتهم عجزوا أن يقدموا للمريخ مايشفع لهم ....بدون عواطف .
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

اعارة وارغو والباشا خطا كبير من مجلس الادارة



الباشا هو من طالب باعارته حتى يستعيد ثقته فى نفسه ويرتاح نفسيا

اعارة الباشا منطقيه ومقبوله فى ظل الاداء السلبى الذى ظل يلعب به فى الآونه الاخيرة


:a12:
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*افريكانو نحن في انتظار اخبار الاعارة والتسجيل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوري
					

افريكانو نحن في انتظار اخبار الاعارة والتسجيل



 
انتهي الاجتمــــــــــاع قبل قليل

ونحن الان في انتظــــــــــار مقرارات الاجتماع 

هنـــــــــاك تكتم شديد لانعرف لمـــــــــاذا!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتهي الاجتمــــــــــاع قبل قليل

ونحن الان في انتظــــــــــار مقرارات الاجتماع 

هنـــــــــاك تكتم شديد لانعرف لمـــــــــاذا!!!!!!!!!!



الله يستر من التكتم ده
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*لا  لاعارة وارغو....

وهذا رأيى2
*

----------


## ود الثغر

*من سيكون البديل وهل القادم الي الكشف افضل من هؤلاء
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتهي الاجتمــــــــــاع قبل قليل

ونحن الان في انتظــــــــــار مقرارات الاجتماع 

هنـــــــــاك تكتم شديد لانعرف لمـــــــــاذا!!!!!!!!!!



يا خبر بفلوس بكرة مجان

جانية
تحياتي ياقلب
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*بيان قريش

إنعقد بالمكتب التنفيذي إجتماع عاصف للجنة التسجيلات بحضور الأسد محمد جعفر قريش مقرر اللجنه و الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي و الحاج زيدان ؛ حيث أمنت اللجنه علي تسجيل اللاعبين هيثم مرابط و عبد الكريم الدافي ؛ و ستبحث اللجنه العروض المقدمه من عدة أنديه لإستعارة الباشا احمد و ستيفن وورغو ؛ و أيضا تبحث اللجنه العروض المطروحه امامها بخصوص المهاجمين لإختيار واحد منهم للمرحله القادمه ؛ هذا و كانت اللجنه قد فتحت خطا ساخنا مع رئيس النادي معالي السفير جمال الوالي لتبادل الآراء و المقترحات لدعم الفريق 
*

----------


## hoffa

*




			
				تسجيل اللاعبين هيثم مرابط و عبد الكريم الدافي ....لإستعارة الباشا احمد و ستيفن وورغو
			
		


دي قرارات واعية جدا جدا ...
التغيير ربما يكون فيه الاضافة للفريق
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اي حاجة الا وورغو 
اما الباشا دة خليهو يشطبو بدل الاعارة
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

اعارة وارقو والباشا وياااااااااااااااااااااااارب معاهم سعيد لأن ثلاثتهم عجزوا أن يقدموا للمريخ مايشفع لهم ....بدون عواطف .



وانا معاك في كل ماقلته

وبالمناسبة نسيت سفاري
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*ماشايف أي اشارة الي وجود كاربوني من ضمن المجتمعين يعني الشطب والتسجيل ماحيكون برؤية فنية ولاشنو
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*وارغو لا لا لا مباراة النيجر لن يلعبها مرابط ولا الدافى ولا المهاجم بقاء وارغو مهم
*

----------


## brty2

*سبحان الله
نعير الباشا وواررقوو
ونبقي علي طمبل وحافظ وسعيد السعودي
انتو راجين شنوووو تاني
ده ماالتخبط زاااتوووو
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم
*

----------

